# Have to Show Off



## Salty dog (Nov 11, 2012)

Something I just dropped a bundle on. New roof!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 11, 2012)

What knife would that have bought for you?


----------



## Cutty Sharp (Nov 11, 2012)

Salty dog said:


> Something I just dropped a bundle on. New roof!



Have to ask - is it carbon or stainless?

Sorry!  Good luck with it and congrats.


----------



## Mike9 (Nov 11, 2012)

Nothing like a new roof to drain the coffers. I just checked out your site - nice menu Salty.


----------



## mc2442 (Nov 11, 2012)

Will definitely have to check your restaurant out if I am ever in your area.

Especially for your area, roofs are kind of important.


----------



## Salty dog (Nov 11, 2012)

Mike9 said:


> Nothing like a new roof to drain the coffers. I just checked out your site - nice menu Salty.




Old menu. Just rolled the new one out Friday.

My girl hasn't updated it yet. Same with the wine list.


----------



## MadMel (Nov 11, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## kalaeb (Nov 11, 2012)

Lol, now the fun part of trying to figure out where the leak is after the first storm, there is always one with all the roof penetrations from vents.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Nov 11, 2012)

Ten years ago I would have kicked myself in the balls for bragging about something like that. I know what you mean now, I had my house done last year. Congrats!


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 11, 2012)

Nice! Looks like a big project due to the flatter roof area in the back.

Any close-ups? Can't tell from the pic what type of membrane is on the flatter sections, or if the sloped is dimensional shingles or shakes. 

The stone, siding and shingle combo looks good.


----------



## Salty dog (Nov 12, 2012)

Can't see much here. Yeah, dimensional shingles with a flat rubber roof over the back portion of the building. Ice shield etc.


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 12, 2012)

I like the copper on the radiused dormer. And looking at the gutter, you guys must get a decent amount of snow up your way -- that is well-supported.

If the rubber roof is EPDM, be religious about keeping your ducts/ fans cleaned, as kitchen grease will do a number on the rubber. I've mainly seen problems when the catch boxes around the bases of the fans don't get cleaned out, and the grease then drips onto the roofing membrane.


----------



## makanouchi (Nov 19, 2012)

Csrbon, wipe down after each use!


----------

